# Wolves kill 120 sheep.



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a gruesom reminder that the saying "Wolves only kill the sick and weak is not true." They will kill anything they can catch, even when they are not hungry.

http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2009/a ... llon-mont/


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

On the news tonight here in Portland Oregon. A pack of wolfs (two) have been repeatedly killing ranchers cattle in eastern Oregon. They the ranchers finally got the permission from the authority's to kill the wolfs. It seem now oregon is no longer exempt from the migrating wolfs. This is not good news for us hunters here in Oregon.


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

When I lived in WI, we did subsistence farming, way up in the bluffs. It was a good place, and a hard life. We were 5 mi by road and 2.5 as the crow flies. 

I hardly ever saw anyone up there, but we still had a terrible time with dog packs. The feral dogs were bold enough to come after my malamutes, and I finally had to stay out with my sheep and steer. The steer killed a couple, and I shot some, but there seemed to be no end to them.

The coyotes up there were never so bold. They were no threat. 

Most of the feral dogs were in the 40-60 lb. range, and looked like your typical pariah dog. They were bold. I had one come up behind me in the winter and steal meat I was chopping for my dogs. They broke in the smoke house (an old maple tree) as well. 

They would kill anything they could get, cats, guineas, hens -- but they never got my turkey.

I can imagine the ony saving grace is the wolves SHOULD by shy, like the coyotes were. But they are twice the size of those feral dogs! Even if the deer are like flies out there, what the heck are then supposed to eat? If I was a smart wolf, and there was small stock vs. having to use the energy to chase deer... I guess I know what I'd try.

What are those people doing? Were they just turned loose with minimal management and now allowed to spread without permission to kill them? At least I could shoot the feral dogs.

Don't get me wrong, I'm just remembering the damage the dogs did, and thinking about the needs and ability of an animal twice that size.

I am (obviously) ignorant on this issue, and need to do some reading. In IA, people, disease, and dogs are still the biggest threat to stock.


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting Video From The Idaho Department Fish and Game.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

The wolves have been reintroduced by the US Fish and Wildlife Service. Until they decide that the wolf population has increased to the point that they are no longer threatened with extinction, they are given protection. The ranchers can't shoot them. Hikers and goat packers can't shoot them, even to protect their animals. The only reason you can shoot one is if it is actually attacking a person. And then you have to report it to the USFWS and their lawyers will try their best to send you to prison or get you a big fine. The wolves eat up deer and elk, and are a big problem for the ranchers. But government bureaucrats, lawyers, cops, and urban environmental freaks love them.

On the positive side, tho, where there are wolves there probably won't be any feral dogs. Nor coyotes. The wolves will kill them. I would much rather have coyotes than wolves, tho.


----------

